# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Presentacion

## biccthor

_Nombre:_ Victor
_Edad: 36_
_País/ciudad: Alcala de Henares_
_Ramas preferidas:_ cartomagia
_Profesional_: No
_Tipo de público:_ Amigos
_Por qué me gusta la magia: Me encanta al ilusion que provoca un buen truco en la cara de los espectadores.
Trabajo: Consultor 
_

----------


## jessica

Hola, Victor! Bienvenido! Yo también soy nueva  :001 302:

----------


## Solfa

Bienvenidos! ¿cómo estáis empezando? ¿qué juegos son vuestros favoritos?

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido Victor, gracias por utilizar la plantilla =)
Pasa, estás en tu casa

----------

